# Pomp Poacher



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Seems that somebody got really carried away with catching Pompano at Ft. Pickens, last week. I'm sure somebody 'dropped the dime' on this guy. 

20 Pompano seems a little greedy to me but he will have to tell his side to the judge. Since it was on the Gulf Islands National Seashore, he might end up in front of a Federal judge. They really have no sense of humor when it comes to 'over the limit' or 'out of season' violators.

http://www.northescambia.com/2014/04/fwc-law-enforcement-report-5


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Fort Pickens*

Fort Pickens is a mess. There are easy improvrments that could be done with little or no cost. The Pompano catch posted above is one, when was the last time you saw anyone checking limits. Sheephead season is wrapping up, over the limit catches were all over the pier. No rangers in sight. Garbage can were removed from the pier,1 dumpster was added in the parking lot. Many anglers are bring big garbage bags and hanging them up to make it easy to dispose for others.. Shame on the park for not doing this. The entrance very often has a traffic jam, thats with 2 rangers in the booth. Automate the entry, credit cards or prepurchase , park is not working smart, ranger cost with benefits ,etc, will cost in the $150,000.00 a year to man the entry.Part time High Schoolers could do that.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been checked 3 times in the last month fishing Pickens, this was an fwc officer that was nice but taped the whole conversation which I thought was odd. Don't know if he ever made it to the pier though. I agree the park could be run a million times better without a lot of upfront costs


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad he got bagged.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wugitus said:


> Fort Pickens is a mess. There are easy improvrments that could be done with little or no cost. The Pompano catch posted above is one, when was the last time you saw anyone checking limits. Sheephead season is wrapping up, over the limit catches were all over the pier. No rangers in sight. Garbage can were removed from the pier,1 dumpster was added in the parking lot. Many anglers are bring big garbage bags and hanging them up to make it easy to dispose for others.. Shame on the park for not doing this. The entrance very often has a traffic jam, thats with 2 rangers in the booth. Automate the entry, credit cards or prepurchase , park is not working smart, ranger cost with benefits ,etc, will cost in the $150,000.00 a year to man the entry.Part time High Schoolers could do that.


I will quit my two jobs for the ranger position for $150,000 . Where do I apply. I will even change the trash cans weekly or as needed. And check catch limits.

This is a joke.

The government cut backs and also the entitlement programs are where all the money is going. Parks will be put last on the list.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> This is a joke.
> 
> The government cut backs and also the entitlement programs are where all the money is going. Parks will be put last on the list.


Then you're really gonna love the liberals newest idea: minimal personal income. Their plan is to see to it that EVERYONE gets a minimum of a certain amount of money every year working or not. If you DO work and make above a certain amount, you don't get a check. They say this will take the place of unemployment benefits, welfare, social security .... whatever


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*cost*

So I do not mislead anybody, rangers do not get $150k,, they start at about $40k, it goes up with time in grade and promotions. The $150k I figured is for 2 rangers, $40k salary, $25k goverment benefits, annual OT $10k about $75 per year, 2 people to man the welcome booth equals $150k you and me pay for this with our taxes...


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Rangers start at about 24k a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Huntinman said:


> Rangers start at about 24k a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



Thats a bit frickin much. I made $11,500 last year after working my azz off. No way does a "park ranger" work hard.


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

so what next time a storm blows threw washes the road away they will close pickens to road traffic you will need a boat


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> Thats a bit frickin much. I made $11,500 last year after working my azz off. No way does a "park ranger" work hard.


Two words, Government work.










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Park Service*

Google it,, ranger pay range $18.69/$21.28 starting per hour


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell how did the dude catch 20 pomps???


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Thats a bit frickin much. I made $11,500 last year after working my azz off. No way does a "park ranger" work hard.


5.75/hr?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Hell how did the dude catch 20 pomps???


No shit! That's what I was thinkin...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How about the dudes shooting deer at night on the side of the road, cleaning them and then not icing the meat in their cooler?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> How about the dudes shooting deer at night on the side of the road, cleaning them and then not icing the meat in their cooler?


 Probably future "Darwin" award winners. I'm sure health and hygiene ain't a priority.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

My Family and I prefer Ft McCree, every one is usually friendly and cleans their own mess...but you have to get there by boat...maybe that's why it's better


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Please keep in mind the officer who cited the dude was an employee of State of Florida LEO (Fish and Game) and not a Park Ranger. Parker Ranger works for the government and not the State of Florida. That's all.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

One other thing, since he was cited by the state this case should go to state court not Federal court system.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Wugitus said:


> Fort Pickens is a mess. There are easy improvrments that could be done with little or no cost. The Pompano catch posted above is one, when was the last time you saw anyone checking limits. Sheephead season is wrapping up, over the limit catches were all over the pier. No rangers in sight. Garbage can were removed from the pier,1 dumpster was added in the parking lot. Many anglers are bring big garbage bags and hanging them up to make it easy to dispose for others.. Shame on the park for not doing this. The entrance very often has a traffic jam, thats with 2 rangers in the booth. Automate the entry, credit cards or prepurchase , park is not working smart, ranger cost with benefits ,etc, will cost in the $150,000.00 a year to man the entry.Part time High Schoolers could do that.


We went to National Island Seashore Sunday. We got a pass last year that was worthless since no guard was there all summer, and we get a note on our windshield talking about paying fees to maintain upkeep. We didn't put money in the box because we have a pass still. When are the guards going to be back. I'm tired of all the damn people out there. Although at least this time everyone was fishing so I didn't get the evil eye from the Ohio vacationers when I threw my line out.


----------

